# Frame Size Advice



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a Look frame and am wondering what might be the best size to get. Here are my measurements:

Height: 182 cm
Sternal Notch: 148.6 cm
Inseam: 87.7 cm
Upper Leg: 54.9 cm
Lower Leg: 44.9 cm
Arm Length (shoulder to wrist): 66.7 cm

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some thoughts...*

Thre are almost always two sizes that can be made to fit the same, but one is usually the better choice, with a better steering tube spacer, stem length and stem angle setup.

Your proportions are pretty average, so you're not dealing with an extremely long or short torso. 

Based on your cycling inseam, the 55cm (L) would be the smallest you could possibly ride. Only racers who can tolerate a lot of drop from the saddle to the bars would choose a 55cm. The 57cm (XL) is most likely the better choice. Even the XL might require a 2cm of spacer and/or a stem with more than an 84 degree angle to get your bar height. 

The 59cm (XXL) is most likely too long in the top tube. You might like the extra HT length, but you'd have a stubby stem. 

Knowing your preferred handlebar height (measured vertically from the ground to the the top of the bars) or your saddle height plus your preferred saddle to bar drop is necessary to nail down the best size.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information. Right now I'm riding a Seven Axiom with the following measurements:

59cm seat tube center to center
59cm top tube center to center
20cm head tube

73.5 degree seat tube and head tube angle

saddle height: 78.1 cm
saddle setback: 7.2 but could probably use a little more.
stem: 110 -6 degree with 1 cm spacer

saddle tip to center of bar: 58.3 cm
Distance from front axle to center of stem: 60 cm


The bike feels a little long.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO&INTRO_LINK=NOREDIR


----------

